# amazon kindle



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

ok i have a crazy ? can you root an old school amazon kindle? i only ask because my mom just got one gave to her and wants me to root it but i'm not sure if it can be done. so if anyone knows how or knows were i can get insturtions on how to do i would apperciate it.

thanks
spiderbolt


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Its not based on Android, so no.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

